# Retic and the mrs



## Addam (Jul 17, 2010)

Here is a photo of my mrs holding a retic in Bali last year


----------



## krusty (Jul 17, 2010)

that looks so nice and the retic is ok looking aswell.......lol.very nice.


----------



## Sterlo (Jul 17, 2010)

krusty said:


> that looks so nice and the retic is ok looking aswell.......lol.very nice.


 
lol :S


----------



## dneti (Jul 17, 2010)

thats one big *** snake!!!!!!!!


----------



## Addam (Jul 17, 2010)

krusty said:


> that looks so nice and the retic is ok looking aswell.......lol.very nice.


 
lol thanks krusty  she's a looker  the snakes okay too

Lol Sterlo


----------



## Addam (Jul 17, 2010)

dneti said:


> thats one big *** snake!!!!!!!!


 
indeed it is dneti


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jul 21, 2010)

I'd never let my Mrs hols someone else's python! lol


----------



## lexy1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Was that at tannah lot???? Nyoman???


----------

